# Benelli M2 recoil pad



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I was out at the gun range this weekend, shooting skeet with my Benelli M2 20 ga. There were a couple of occasions when my gun's recoil pad got snagged on my shooting vest as I brought the gun to my shoulder (I shoot skeet from a "gun down" position and raise the gun to my shoulder once the clay bird is thrown). Anyhow I noticed that the recoil pad was rough around its top lines. The pad is made of a pretty soft material (rubber? plastic?) and I'm wondering if there's a way to smooth out this roughness as well as prevent it from worsening?

Has anyone else with this gun experienced this? Would it work to sand this roughness out and apply something like a clear fingernail polish to the area to prevent, or ******, its recurrence? Don't need to have this happening out in the field.

Thanks for any suggestions / recommendations.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Buff the pad just like a smith would do if installing a new one that needed trimming to fit. Should be vids on U tube of some one doing it. Once it is smooth you should be good to go with nothing more needed. If it gets ruff again I would say you have a bad pad and it should be replaced.

 Al


----------

